# prayer for my mother



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Please keep my mother in your prayers, she is in mem herman downtown, in managed critical care with internal bleeding, she has had 5 units of blood so far, they cannot put her under to do any test because of her condition.She is 88 yrs young.

Thanks Jim C


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Absolutely Jim, Large Prayers going up...


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

God Bless & Prayers Sent.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

prayers sent


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent for you and your mother. May the Lord will give yall peace and comfort that passess human understanding.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

I cry out to you on behalf of Jim's mother. In your mercy, reach out and touch her body and cause the internal bleeding to stop. Guide the doctors to find the cause of her problem and address it speedily.

Thank you for your love and your mercy. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

prayers for your mother sent


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Your Mom and you and your family will be in our prayers here


----------

